# Cmsc **** hunt



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Central Michigan Sportsman club located 4 miles east of m 66 on Stanton road, will be having a **** hunt on October 24. This is a benefit hunt for the club ***** donated to the club. Two man teams sign up before 6:30 pm back by 12:30 am Free sign up free food, and door prizes Trophies 2 each, for largest **** and most ****. If largest **** and most **** won by same team they chouse which they want and pass other on to second place. Use this as a scouting run for our first ukc hunt on October 31. For more information call Dan at 989-291-5181


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well, i never **** hunted in my life, iv always wanted to try... what would be the stipulations for teams if my self and my cousin came up and needed to be paired w/ some one who has doggs/knows what to do?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

It's my weekend off. I plan on being there Dan.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

neil, i have been to one of those events a couple years ago. you won't go wrong attending. mr eller is a good guy right along with the rest of the folks you will meet. show up, enjoy, learn. as with most guys that have one sort of dog or another,,, just about everyone their will be eager to tell you about their dog, and show you what it can do.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

neil duffey said:


> well, i never **** hunted in my life, iv always wanted to try... what would be the stipulations for teams if my self and my cousin came up and needed to be paired w/ some one who has doggs/knows what to do?


If we need to Neil , you guys can enter and then I'll take you guys out. You guys can have the **** , but you gotta carry the 'em out to the truck. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

jackbob42 said:


> If we need to Neil , you guys can enter and then I'll take you guys out. You guys can have the **** , but you gotta carry the 'em out to the truck. :yikes: :lol:


SOunds like a good deal Bob. I was gonna see if you wanted to guide. That is a little far from home for me to drive up there sign up then come back here and repeat the drive again. If you have a couple "extra" woods I might try to make it.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

shawn i see no reason you can't sign up when you get there before midnight there is no fee so what would be the problem. Neil if you guys want to come up from down state we can put you up in the cabin for the night dan


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

DANNY ELLER said:


> .... Neil if you guys want to come up from down state we can put you up in the cabin for the night dan


That reminds me Dan , I won a weekend stay at the cabin at the rabbit hunt and I forgot all about it. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

bob it won't go away wait till some weekend you and mother just want to hide from the world i love it there in the winter time dan


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

wow thanks guys, thats extreamly generous of you!!! ill talk it over w/ my cousin and see if he can swing the time off.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

hey how far of a drive is greenville from there? i got a cousin who lives in greenville who i could stay w/ no problem. he'd love to have me.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

DANNY ELLER said:


> shawn i see no reason you can't sign up when you get there before midnight there is no fee so what would be the problem. Neil if you guys want to come up from down state we can put you up in the cabin for the night dan


Ok Ill try and work that out then Dan Thanks


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Neil greenville is about 20 minites away but we won't be done till early morning. The log cabin is 20x30 has 2 queen size beds, tv couch freg,and every thing but running water. and your welcome to it we built it just for such a thing dan


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Shawn , are you coming by yourself?
If so , bring a dog and we'll take Neil and his cousin with us.
You know you can stay here at the house if you want.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

DANNY ELLER said:


> Neil greenville is about 20 minites away but we won't be done till early morning. The log cabin is 20x30 has 2 queen size beds, tv couch freg,and every thing but running water. and your welcome to it we built it just for such a thing dan


thanks danny, that would be best then. like i said ill get back w/ you as soon as possible.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Who all can make it ??? dan


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

will u have guides? its to far of a drive from lansing drive back and forth, if u have guides or if could hook up wiht one of u guys i would definatly be willing to come!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

sadly i picked up a shift at work in order to get some extra money in the pocket, so im going to have to pass but i cant thank you enough or the generosity in offering up your cabin.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Bob I think i reads that shawn was going out of state for work for a cuple of weeks if that is so how about you taling twin pines out dan


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya any one wanna ride out with me is more then welcome to go with me. i bringing one bluetick male. still looking for a partner or some one with property up that way. any one interested just let me know


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

DANNY ELLER said:


> Bob I think i reads that shawn was going out of state for work for a cuple of weeks if that is so how about you taling twin pines out dan



No problem Dan. 
TwinPines , looks like your going with me. :yikes:


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

sounds good, where abouts is crystal from lansing? we gonna meet up somewhere or just meet up there?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

to get to the club from lansing It's best to take I 96 towards Grandrapids get off on M66 take M66 north through ionia, sheridan into stanton M 66 tees in stanton turn right (east) the club is 4 miles out on the left side of the road look for a 4x8 letter sigh. my cell # 989-330-7060 DAn


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Where in Lansing are you?
I grew up there.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

live in an apartment by the lansing mallit sucks cuz i have to drive 30 min to get my dogs, jackbob where do u wanna meet at or how do u wanna do this? just meet at the club?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Well , where's your dogs Wingnut? :lol::lol::lol:
If I know where you're leaving from , I might be able to tell you a better way to get here. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

my dogs are at my dads in olivet, he is gonna bring my dog to me tomorrow so i will be leaving from lansing, if u wanna give me a call the number is 517-898-1844 and we can discuss further details, the best way for me to get to the club is just to go right through ionia and take 66 all the way. so where ever u wanna meet just let me know


----------

